# Demo Backpacking Gear



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. I live up in the Ogden/Layton area. I want to do a trip into Four Lakes Basin this summer, but I sold all my previous gear due to a divorce a couple of years ago and right now, I can't afford to buy more gear. I was just wondering if there are any companies up my way that will let you demo or rent gear for a reasonable price? Thanks for your help. Mark


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

check w/REI in SLC, think they do backpacks and the like...


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Check with the outdoor rec department at Weber St. I know when I was at UVU the outdoor rec department had rental gear for really cheap


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I will contact these places for sure.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Sports Chalet rents everything and anything.


----------

